# Alpine 5700 DAT - uncoding - code lock - unlocking



## gthardcore (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi,
this is my first posting on this site. I am from Germany and have bought a 1988 MB 300E last year. When checking the details of the car I got aware that there are pretty nice components in it - most of them have been installed 30 years ago but still work. All Alpine and Infinity parts.
I am currently trying to get the mentioned DAT Head Unit to work again, and I think it is one of the systems which is anti theft coded.
Can anyone help to unlock it? I am looking for a manual but the only guy I found wanted to charge me $ 100 to send me the pdf. Or has someone a model from that time and does know which buttons to press to enter the code? If someone could give me a hint it would be worth to pay for someone who calculates the code later.

Thanks and best regards,

Bernhard

P.S. Unable to post a picture as it is my first posting...:worried:


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I would contact Alpine directly.


----------



## Serg57 (May 2, 2018)

I have a new Alpine 5700. If it's still relevant,I can make a photo.


----------



## gthardcore (Jun 5, 2018)

Serg57 said:


> I have a new Alpine 5700. If it's still relevant,I can make a photo.


Hi Serg57,
thanks for your reply. I am still looking for a manual that tells me how to unlock the code.
Pictures from the manual would be very helpful!

Best regards,

Bernhard


----------



## Serg57 (May 2, 2018)

I can not attach a photo here. How can I send this?


----------



## gthardcore (Jun 5, 2018)

Serg57 said:


> I can not attach a photo here. How can I send this?


Hi,
as you are new in the forum you are not allowed to post pictures.
If you like, send them to
dukesofhazard (at) hotmail.de

Thank you!


----------



## Serg57 (May 2, 2018)

Ок, sent.


----------

